#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод Pali Primer закончен

## Aleksey

Наконец-то закончен перевод учебника Lily de Silva. Pali Primer. 
http://www.ssu.samara.ru/~buddhist/t...iPrimerRus.zip
Всего доброго
Алексей

----------

Ittosai (12.04.2011), Joy (24.05.2011), Зельда (31.08.2011)

----------


## Ассаджи

Поздравляю, Алексей!

Для любителей диакритики вот та же книга с диакритическими знаками без необходимости установки каких-либо шрифтов:
http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/paali/primer.zip

----------


## madigeyev

> _Первоначальное сообщение от Ассаджи_ 
> *Поздравляю, Алексей!
> 
> Для любителей диакритики вот та же книга с диакритическими знаками без необходимости установки каких-либо шрифтов:
> http://users.i.com.ua/~sangha/dharma/paali/primer.zip*


У меня этот текст прсматривается без проблем, а вот при печати - буквы '.m', '.l', '.d' (т.е. с точками внизу) печатаются в виде соответствующей латинской буквы (без точки), за которой идет символ "квадрат". Наверное, шрифт - не TrueType.
Хотя чтению это не мешает  :Smilie:

----------


## Ассаджи

Спасибо за обратную связь.
Я поменял шрифт этих букв на CN-Times, так надежнее.

Кстати, по этому учебнику регулярно идет обучение на конференции http://groups.yahoo.com/group/pali

----------


## Anatoly

> Я поменял шрифт этих букв на CN-Times, так надежнее.


А где можно обнаружить этот шрифт? В моем XP ворде эти символы не отображаются.

----------


## Ассаджи

http://dhamma.ru/paali/cn-times-vp.zip
http://zencomp.com/greatwisdom/fonts/

----------


## Ассаджи

Новый адрес - http://dhamma.ru/paali/index.html
Лили де Сильва "Пали для начинающих".

----------

Ittosai (12.04.2011), Joy (24.05.2011), Meha Barbura (22.09.2011), Алексей Е (13.04.2011)

----------

